# xfreerdp alternative?



## mefizto (Mar 10, 2021)

Greetings all,

Upon recommendation, I had been using RDP protocol _via_ net/freerdp to connect to a Windows machine. It had always had the problem of not resizing windows, but since my use had been sporadic, I did not mind. However, I seem to use my FreeBSD more and, consequently, so the net/freerdp, and the bug starts bugging me (pun intended).

What alternatives would you recommend?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 10, 2021)

xfreerdp with `/dynamic-resolution` switch...

and for other goodies, read xfreerdp(1). Just as an example, I use the following script from a menu to connect to my Windows VM:

```
#!/bin/sh
RDP_LOGIN="$1"
RDP_HOST="$2"
RDP_SIZE="1593x1004"
kdialog --password "$RDP_LOGIN" | \
exec xfreerdp /u:$RDP_LOGIN /v:$RDP_HOST /from-stdin \
	/bpp:24 /sound:sys:oss /microphone:sys:oss,format:1 \
	/dvc:video,sys:oss /gfx-h264:avc444 /fonts \
	/clipboard /dynamic-resolution /size:$RDP_SIZE
```


----------

